# gnome-keyring



## Anonymous (Jan 18, 2009)

cd /usr/ports/security/gnome-keyring
make
...
...
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for XML:arser... configure: error: XML:arser perl module is required for intltool
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/security/gnome-keyring/work/gnome-keyring-2.24.1/config.log", (b)
the output of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output.
Also, it might be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed
on your system (i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any
website, copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use
send-pr(1) with the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the
mailing list (gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing
lists are usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Thanks.

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gnome-keyring.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gnome-keyring.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2009)

*Solved*

perl-after-upgrade -f


----------

